
Norway becomes first country to switch off FM radio - SQL2219
https://www.thelocal.no/20171213/norway-becomes-first-country-to-switch-off-fm-radio
======
londons_explore
If 50% of the population doesn't have a digital radio to listen to in the car,
I'd say it's too early to switch off, unless there is a really compelling
other use for those frequencies (there isn't really), or the broadcast cost is
very high (it is quite high, but no higher than it has been in the past).

~~~
toomuchtodo
“The transition, which began on January 11th, allows for better sound quality,
a greater number of channels and more functions, all at a cost eight times
lower than FM radio, according to authorities.”

~~~
ferongr
I'd take the "better sound quality" claims with a grain of salt, absent
information on codec and bitrates.

~~~
Arnt
It's not about the codec or bitrate, it's about error recovery. The scenic
Norwegian mountains are not kind to radio transmission.

FM fidelity was achieved by building one transmission tower per 2000
inhabitants. At a guess, FM is really being switched off because noone wants
to pay for all those transmitters any more.

